# Website mit Software testen



## BugsBastard (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite gerade an einer Webseite und möchte diese künstlich "unter Last" setzen. Zum Beispiel möchte ich 10000 Besucher in der Stunde testen um meine Datenbankscripte zu optimieren. Kennt jemand eine Software wo so etwas relativ einfach möglich ist? Gibt es sowas auch als Open-Source?

Gruss und danke,

Bugs


----------



## Gumbo (14. Oktober 2008)

Apaches ab ist ein solches Werkzeug.


----------

